# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Needing help...

## tryingtogetbig

Let me start off by saying I have been doing lots of reading on here and elsewhere trying to get educated (this sight has been the most informative by far). But, if I say something stupid, then please correct me-I am wanting to learn all I can. I'm in the middle of locating juice right now and wanted to ask advice, if you have time? I keep seeing/hearing dozens of different recipes, and i'm not sure what's the best for a newcomer. i know you guys aren't md's or anything like that, but in your opinion, or for example if you were in my shoes, what would you start off with. I have an order in, but i think i might have gotten scammed, for sust, dbol , deca stack (8 week) & of course clomid and nolvadex . now i'm fixing to have to order again, hopefully from a reliable source this time, and i just want to make sure i'm getting what will do the best for me. I placed this original order before I found you guys to ask for advice. Here are my current stats:

180 lbs, 5'11", 29 (for 2 more days anyway), did a bottle of test 3 years ago and noticed a little difference. i have my own gym at home. BF around 16%-I know, I will have to change my diet up here very quick like. I am wanting to get BIGGER! I'll cut later.

I have been doing lots of reading and research on proper diet, etc and will be following very close. been working out for about the last 6 mos steady (off and on over the years). bench max around 285-295.

Anything you suggest will be appreciated. Also, any surprises I might expect along the way would be great. I read on here last night about someone saying the sust shot hurts pretty bad. I like that kind of info too, so that I don't think I have done something wrong. Besides that, I hate pins. But I hate not being big more!

I would appreciate any advice you might have!! Keep doing what you guys are doing on here. It is amazing!

Thanks,

cp

----------


## tryingtogetbig

I just realized I posted this in wrong place. I'll try to fix.

sorry,

cp

----------


## tryingtogetbig

I reposted under steroid questions.

----------

